# My new car



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I got my car alittle over a week ago and havent really posted any pic of her yet so her ya go.
















No modding yet, I have no money left in the bank account. 


_Modified by raddo at 7:22 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My new car (raddo)*

nice... tip or 6speed?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My new car (bhb399mm)*

oh... and ... chip is ASAP ... both ECU and trannyCU (i recommend GIAC on both).


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: My new car (bhb399mm)*

Its an automatic, this is my chill car. If I want to go fast I just hop in my Corrado.


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: My new car (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_Its an automatic, this is my chill car. If I want to go fast I just hop in my Corrado.

I was going say jump in your rado for a fast car and i was wondering whats in it...then i saw your sig. damn that must be fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the new ride looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the rado. i wws planin on one of those before i got the A6.


----------



## masterdg (May 7, 2006)

*Re: My new car (raddo)*

Hi,
This car looks very much like the one that I had bid on eBay. I purchased my 99 A6 on eBay. Was this one purchased there as well? You have a very nice car.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: My new car (masterdg)*

nop got it from a Stealership.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: My new car (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_Its an automatic, this is my chill car. If I want to go fast I just hop in my Corrado.


he he , same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

